# Ch Farleys D Truth or Concequences



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...........although I have never met you, your reputation as a breeder is well known here, and the hard work you have done will have Tru be remembered by many! I hope you will remember him with pride, joy, and a smile!
RIP Tru


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

thank you so much, 

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Tru. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your wonderful, accomplished boy. Tru has his place in poodle history, and in your heart, forever. Sad for you Terry, and wish you comfort. Take care.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It's always tough no matter how many times you go through it.

Rick


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Heartfelt condolences and a hug from Texas.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Tru will always be well remembered by many.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry for your tremendous loss. Your beautiful Tru was a credit to our breed and to his wonderful breeders. He will be waiting at the Bridge.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of such a magnificent dog. Hugs to you and all those who were a part of his life.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear of Tru's passing. I hope he left behind lots of offspring that look just like him... so that they will remind you of him.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Terry!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone who sent their condolences over my loss of Tru. it is true that he was a very special boy, loads of personality, fantastic conformation. I do have two daughters of his, one that was at Westminster two years ago, and now two grandchildren. 

Thank you again for kind words and encouragement.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

farleysd said:


> ... Tru...was a very special boy, loads of personality, fantastic conformation. I do have two daughters of his, one that was at Westminster two years ago, and now two grandchildren.


Terry, I feel _so_ fortunate to have met one of Tru's beautiful daughters at WKC. It was a joy to cheer for her in the ring, and spend time with you both in the benching area. Sweeter than her they just don't come, so I can only image how _incredible_ her sire, Tru, was. I now carry a memory of your dear boy with me. Thank you so much that. Peace to your beloved Tru and you. ~ Debbie


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Debbie: It was great spending time with you at WKC. Time flies way to quickly. 

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before painting it!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My heart goes out to you in your time of loss. My Tru's memories carry you through these tough times.

Cathy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am deeply sorry and saddened at the loss of your beloved boy. May you enjoy many accomplishments with his children and grand children.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss, Terry.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't know you or Tru. But I feel a deep sadness for you because I know that hole in your heart when you lose a much loved dog. It's devastation. My heart goes out to you and all who were close. He sounds like a phenomenal boy. I'm just so very sorry.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss Terry.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear of Tru's passing. I hope you can find some peace with it soon.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It never gets easier,and we get through,not ever over .each loss.One day at a time 

Martha et al


----------

